# Reiser4 Live CD

## lxnay

On the italian forum i've spoken about my newly created Reriser4 enabled Live CD. I've made a international version of it but i don't know where I can upload it. If anyone is interested, the ISO image is 120mb big and you can find me on IRC (AzzurraNet Server channel #gentoo).

The main flavours are:

```
* Generic 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 kernel (tested on x86)

* data loss patch for 2.6.9-rc1-mm1

* SATA, SCSI, PCMCIA, WLAN support (you have to load the modules)

* reiser4progs 1.0.1 

```

Live CD is 100% tested

----------

## Redeeman

thanks, this means i dont have to create one right now, i dont really have time anyway, but i will create one when i get time

----------

## lxnay

for now, you can bring it at:

```
DEPRECATED
```

user:

```
DEPRECATED
```

password:

```
DEPRECATED
```

port:

```
DEPRECATED
```

NOTE: go to the Italian thread to get other mirrors. Waiting for flushing down home ftp users.

let me know  :Smile: 

----------

## Nikore

I can host it for you, but my school connection (pretty fast hosted other things befor=P) only has a 10gig upload (they limit it to prevent file shareing /sigh) I can also set up a torrent and seed it for a while; Let me know either way

----------

## lxnay

Go to this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216214&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

I've found a host  :Smile: 

I suggest to channel moderators to close this thread and continue on the other.

----------

## sparhawk37

You should keep both posts open.  Not many people will read the Itialian post to look for this information, and if they see it in the search, they will just ignore it.

----------

## neuron

you forgot to add support for a lot of chipsets.

gotta do my backup without dma :/

----------

## lewk

I'm getting awful download speeds.

If someone already has this, please drop me a message and I can host this from my dual OC-3 school connection  :Wink: 

----------

## GhostBear

Sweet, thanks for the newest LiveCD.  We should get a torrent going  :Wink: 

----------

## neuron

and you also dont have ssh, would be nice if you add that if you make a next version.

----------

## lxnay

 *neuron wrote:*   

> you forgot to add support for a lot of chipsets.
> 
> gotta do my backup without dma :/

 

You should have to load modules by hand with modprobe. What's you IDE controller?

Tomorrow I think that will be ready with a lot more of drivers.

I'll add ssh too.

----------

## lxnay

 *lewk wrote:*   

> I'm getting awful download speeds.
> 
> If someone already has this, please drop me a message and I can host this from my dual OC-3 school connection 

 

go to the italian thread

----------

## neuron

you also forgot grub, which means I can't reinstall my bootloader, which means I can't boot my new install.

(dont get theese bugreports the wrong way, I love your livecd and I will be able to use it by grabbing grub from another computer/chroot'ing, still  :Wink: 

----------

## lxnay

 *neuron wrote:*   

> you also forgot grub, which means I can't reinstall my bootloader, which means I can't boot my new install.
> 
> (dont get theese bugreports the wrong way, I love your livecd and I will be able to use it by grabbing grub from another computer/chroot'ing, still 

 

added to 1.1 future release  :Smile:  thanks for your suggestion, i've added lilo too.

----------

## neuron

guys, a lot of people advice use of key_short, do you?  Is this still required on reiser4 1.0.0?

If it is mkfs.reiser4 -o key=key_short isn't something I'd guess on my own  :Wink: 

----------

## Madferret

does anyone know if i can mount a samba share with this livecd?    :Wink: 

I would like to be able to backup my partition to my samba server before I convert to reiser4

btw:

is it "mount -t smbfs \\Server\folder /mointpoint  "

----------

## neuron

 *Madferret wrote:*   

> does anyone know if i can mount a samba share with this livecd?   
> 
> I would like to be able to backup my partition to my samba server before I convert to reiser4
> 
> btw:
> ...

 

if you tar down you'll loose performance with reiser4 (see earlier info), and samba can't store permissions, so you dont wanna just cp it.

----------

## sobers_2002

if u still need a host i can provide one.........speed would be around ~100kb/s

http connection.

link is here gentoo live cd

----------

## neuron

 *lxnay wrote:*   

>  *neuron wrote:*   you forgot to add support for a lot of chipsets.
> 
> gotta do my backup without dma :/ 
> 
> You should have to load modules by hand with modprobe. What's you IDE controller?
> ...

 

you've included chipset support for block devices (agp and such) but not ATA stuff  :Wink: 

----------

## nmcsween

Heres my list of packages in my .spec file and on my livecd. Just to give you an idea.

```
   

livecd/packages:

# App-Admin

   metalog

   pwgen

# App-Arch

   bzip2

   gzip

        gzip-x86

   mt-st

   rpm2targz

   star

   unrar

   unzip

# App-Doc

   linux-gazette   

   phrack

   

# App-Editors

   nano

# App-Misc

   screen

# App-Portage

   gentoolkit

   gentoolkit-dev

   mirrorselect

   ufed

   

# App-Shells

   bash

# Dev-Libs

   popt

   ucl      

# Dev-Util

   ccache

   cvs

   dialog

# Games-Arcade

   cavezofphear

# Games-Strategy

   dopewars

   tornado

# Media-Gfx

   bootsplash

# Net-Analyzer

   netcat

   nmap

   hping

# Net-Dailup

   mingetty

   penggy

   pptpclient

   rp-pppoe

# Net-Fs

   nfs-utils

   sfs

# Net-Ftp

   ncftp

# Net-Im

   centericq

# Net-Irc

   irssi

# Net-Misc

   openssh

   dhcpcd

   iputils

   wget

# Net-Libs

   adns

   

# Net-Wireless

   wireless-tools

# Net-Www

   links

# Sys-Apps

   acpid

   apmd

   athcool

        baselayout

        busybox

        coreutils

        ethtool

   fileutils

        findutils

        gpart

        grep

        groff

        gawk

        hdparm

        hotplug

        hwdata-knoppix

        hwsetup

        irqbalance

        kudzu

        less

        lshw

        man

        mdadm

        mkinitrd

        module-init-tools

        net-tools

        netkit-base

        parted

        pciutils

        util-linux

   usbutils

        x86info

# Sys-Boot

   grub

   lilo

# Sys-Devel

        gettext

# Sys-Fs

   evms

   jfsutils

   lvm2

   raidtools

   reiserfsprogs

   reiser4progs

   xfsprogs

# Sys-Libs

   device-mapper

   gpm

   ncurses

   pam

   pwdb

   sys-libs/readline

   slang

   zlib

```

----------

## lxnay

In my LiveCD there are most of them. However, I'm already building 1.2 version with a working ssh daemon, samba and other beautiful stuffs.

----------

## lighty14

I'm having some major problems with the latest version of your livecd. I was booting from it and it hung at the hardware detection, something I've never had problems with before with a gentoo livecd and this computer. I'm not sure what the problem is here, but it's something with your livecd. I'm going to look into trying an older version perhaps...

----------

## lxnay

mm-sources atm are the worstest sources that i've ever seen. Returning back to -mm2 with some raid patches. I'm just wondering about 2.6.8.1-mm4? Suggestions?

----------

## sobers_2002

yeah they are nice............btw next time u come out with the cd just lemme know if u need a mirror......i'd be glad to have ur cd hosted at my place.

Saurabh

----------

## r3pek

it would be very nice to have a LiveCD compiled for AMD64 too.  :Smile: 

----------

## lxnay

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> it would be very nice to have a LiveCD compiled for AMD64 too. 

 

it's already on my mind   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gentii

Thanks for this livecd, I just installed a new gentoo with it, reiser4 works fine. But the live cd is bugged, it crashed 2 times at start, I couldn't reboot,... Also my nic was strangely called eth1 instead of eth0, and I had to dhcpcd eth1 to get internet working, while it said at boot that dhcp was launched. I wasnt able to mount a usb key too, don't know why.

Thanks for the work, but I believe reedeman was more skilled, his second livecd was really great. Too bad he didn't upgrade it with last reiser4 tools.

----------

## lxnay

Gentii, the problem was in 2.6.9-rc1-mm3. Try the new 1.4-alpha1 version.

Don't worry, we will rock again. I'm preparing a version with 2.6.8.1-nitro5 (is more stable than 2.6.8.1-nitro6 in my opinion)

----------

## lxnay

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Thanks for this livecd, I just installed a new gentoo with it, reiser4 works fine. But the live cd is bugged, it crashed 2 times at start, I couldn't reboot,... Also my nic was strangely called eth1 instead of eth0, and I had to dhcpcd eth1 to get internet working, while it said at boot that dhcp was launched. I wasnt able to mount a usb key too, don't know why.
> 
> Thanks for the work, but I believe reedeman was more skilled, his second livecd was really great. Too bad he didn't upgrade it with last reiser4 tools.

 

if usb-storage module is ok, try appending "-o codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-15"

choose your codepage and charset

----------

## oggialli

Hey... can i just boot off a minimal x86 livecd with reiser4, then make a reiser4 root and get an amd64 experimental gcc3.4 stage.... to set up the system in full 64 bits  with an 32-bit livecd, I mean ... ?

----------

## r3pek

 *oggialli wrote:*   

> Hey... can i just boot off a minimal x86 livecd with reiser4, then make a reiser4 root and get an amd64 experimental gcc3.4 stage.... to set up the system in full 64 bits  with an 32-bit livecd, I mean ... ?

 

yep. just make sure you use an AMD64 stage... either experimental or not...  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Garr

adding a comunicator like centericq would be a good thing  :Smile: 

----------

## andar

does ataraid not work with this livecd?  i did the boot option doataraid but it did not load the module.. and there is no /dev/ataraid..  please if there is no support for this could you please add it?

----------

## jxn

any chance of getting ssl support in links2 on the next livecd?  I cannot get http:// on my campus without going through perfigo's ssl business, so install is a no-go.

----------

## lxnay

2.0 supports links2 with SSL, centericq and a lot of new stuff  :Wink: 

----------

